# Cloud Strife perfume being sold at Square Enix's TGS Booth ($



## granville (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, you think i'm fucking kidding right? FARKING WRONG. This is the most ridiculous thing they've ever done, Square Enix. They are selling a perfume called "Cloud Strife Eau de Toilette" at their Tokyo Game Show booth this year for $70. I'm sorry, but that's just hilariously absurd...







I would honestly love to see a commercial for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My take-
_"Want to attract the ladies with the biggest rack? Go with Cloud Strife Eau de Toilette, the only perfume for the bad boys who can wield swords bigger than they are. She'll be staying way after dark with you tonight. Cloud Strife Eau de Toilette. For the sensual fragrance that all women (and Sephiroth) crave. (warning, may cause lost or confused memories and emo urges if used by spikey haired consumers, taken from the blood of an alien organism and not to be used as a stimulant injected into the bloodstream, may cause dangerous Oedipus complexes towards the alien species it was take from in those with long silver hair)"_

Ok, i'm done.

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=98186


----------



## SoulAnger (Sep 25, 2009)

They really broke the series. Damn you SE! >

...

I wonder if they would sell us some Tifa Lockhart panties.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 25, 2009)

or yuffie's panties as well or to heck with it, all 3 of the female cast's panties :3

but i wonder, will they be selling vincent gun next?(an actual working one, not a replicate by the way "D)


----------



## Domination (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn it. Nintendo wheres my super healthy organic Mario diet mushrooms product line?

But that pendant(what do you call it?) looks pretty cool. Still I wouldn't pay $70 for that.


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 25, 2009)

*cringes* Well the necklace is cool.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 25, 2009)

No thanks

I really want that Idolmaster Bag which costs $20 less hopefully someone gets it and puts it up on Ebay.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 25, 2009)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> Tifa Lockhart panties


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 25, 2009)

What the shit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's... that's horrible. Perfume? Seriously?

Whatever Square Enix are smoking I don't think I want any.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2009)

wow......i am absolutely speechless


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2009)

I dont even know. the only explanation i can give is because square enix.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Sep 26, 2009)

He's a video game character
WHAT DOES HE EVEN SMELL LIKE.


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

What the fuck? Who would buy thi-oh yea.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 26, 2009)

Makes me wonder why Square-Enix didn't sell something practical like a handbag take Idolmaster's example or something that makes some sense such as a Selphie figure in a maid outfit or bikini or a TGS exclusive wanzer model for some Front Mission merchandise.


----------



## Mr.Positive (Sep 27, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> He's a video game character
> WHAT DOES HE EVEN SMELL LIKE.



....

Bakery fresh cinnamon rolls?


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 27, 2009)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> Burnedmagix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More for the cannibals, eh? XD


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 27, 2009)

the slogan is "guaranteed to get basement dwellers girls with big boobs" lol =D


----------



## Anakir (Sep 27, 2009)

Once you wear it, you'd want to be forgiven often. I can just spraypaint the cloudy wolf symbol on my CKone clogne.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 27, 2009)

Video game companies are really stooping to new lows aren't they? First it was the Halo 3 helmet and now this crap. Honestly, anyone who spends the money on this useless junk is retarded.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 27, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> He's a video game character
> WHAT DOES HE EVEN SMELL LIKE.



Well I'm guessing not taking a shower from countless random battles and going through areas that stinks to high-heaven I will have to say that perfume will pack a wallop to whomever wears it.


----------

